

Fermi Space Telescope Fails to See Evidence Of Dark Matter - jcr
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/arxiv/26912/?p1=blogs

======
oscilloscope
Specifically, fails to see evidence that dark matter is made up of Weakly
Interactive Massive Particles (WIMPs) which should annihilate and produce
gamma rays occasionally.

Dark matter dominates the mass (90% or more) of all galaxies, not just dim
dwarf galaxies. The gravitational aspect of dark matter and is not widely
disputed.

Ideally, this experiment would be run on a "dark galaxy" which contains only a
dark matter halo and no stars, but we haven't found one yet. The issue with
visible galaxies is there may be black holes and other sources of gamma rays
created by normal matter.

~~~
iwwr
So we have so far no other evidence for dark matter other than the absence of
matter to explain the rotation-speed curve of galaxies?

~~~
keur
Dark matter is not needed to explain the rotation of galixies.
<http://arxiv.org/abs/1007.3778> Assuming that paper is true, dark matter is
not the simplest idea and by Ockham's razor, we should drop dark matter as
known today.

~~~
hartror
Interesting, do you have some reputable links to something dissecting the
claims in the paper?

I would have thought mathematical mistakes would have been classed out long
ago. Certainly it would have been the first place people looked at the
difference in predictions vs observations.

